# Suche Bluetooth Kopfhörer für's Heizen



## Acksch (5. August 2015)

Hallo Bike-Gemeinde,


ich bräuchte mal wieder eure Hilfe. Ich bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach vernünftigen und bezahlbaren Kopfhörern für’s Heizen alleine. Ich habe nun schon die Plantronics BackBeat Fit und Jabra Rox Wireless (und noch ein paar NoName) probiert. Bei den NoNames und dem Jabra war der Sound unter aller Kanone. (Bei Jabra kommt zwar eine App mit Equalizer, aber wenn ich Spotify hören will, dann klingt der Sound wie aus einer Blechdose). Die Plantronics waren Spitze, doch leider drücken die im Ohr. Ich bin halt auch Brillenträger, so dass nicht alle Kopfhörer mit Bügel passen, so dass das mit den Plantronics echt schade war, da sie sonst prima gepasst hatten und der Sound echt gut war.


Also, wie löst ihr das oder fahrt ihr gänzlich ohne Musik?


Gruß Christian


----------



## MrMapei (5. August 2015)

Für das Heizen habe ich eine Gastherme, die eine Fussbodenheizung mit Wärme versorgt und im Winter gerne mit Kaminunterstützung 



Acksch schrieb:


> Also, wie löst ihr das oder fahrt ihr gänzlich ohne Musik?


Radfahren ganz ohne Musik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (5. August 2015)

Hast du dein Leben nicht mehr lieb?


----------



## BjL (5. August 2015)

Fahre altmodische Kopfhörer mit Kabel.


----------



## Matze1983 (5. August 2015)

Stinknormale in-Ear sind out?


----------



## Acksch (5. August 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Hast du dein Leben nicht mehr lieb?


Warum sollte das so sein?



BjL schrieb:


> Fahre altmodische Kopfhörer mit Kabel.


Das mache ich bisher auch, leider bleibt man hier und da halt echt mit dem Kabel am hängen (also nicht am Gelände, sondern eher Rucksackverschluss und co) und dann zieht es halt am Ohr. Das finde ich echt blöd.



Matze1983 schrieb:


> Stinknormale in-Ear sind out?


Alternativen?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (5. August 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> ...
> Also, wie löst ihr das oder fahrt ihr gänzlich ohne Musik?
> 
> 
> Gruß Christian


Meine Musik ist das Brummen der Reifen.
Meine Musik ist aber auch die leise surrende Kette (wenn sie denn nicht gerade lautstark "trockenrattert").
Oder das Klickgeräusch des Schalthebels.
Nicht zuletzt aber auch das Klackern des Freilaufs ...


----------



## --- (5. August 2015)

> *Suche Bluetooth Kopfhörer für's Heizen*



Du willst diesen hochheiligen Moment wirklich durch Geplärre in den Ohren entweihen?


----------



## Acksch (5. August 2015)

Echt schade, hätte hier echt was anderes erwartet (aber wie ich schon immer sage, "zu hohe Erwartungen sind geplante Enttäuschungen"). 
Wenn ich alleine Trainiere, dann interessiert mich das Laufgeräusch einen alten Scheiß. Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr trainiert, aber wenn ich alleine "Heizen" gehe, dann besteht meine Tourzeit aus 90% bergauf und die 10 Minuten bergab, sind dann auch völlig wurscht.

Aber wayne, ich bin mal raus....


----------



## everywhere.local (5. August 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Das mache ich bisher auch, leider bleibt man hier und da halt echt mit dem Kabel am hängen (also nicht am Gelände, sondern eher Rucksackverschluss und co) und dann zieht es halt am Ohr. Das finde ich echt blöd.


Ich weiss, nicht jeder isn Inschenör, aber schon mal auf die patentwürdige Idee gekommen, das Kabel unterhalb deiner Oberbekleidung zu "verlegen"?


----------



## loellipop (5. August 2015)

Ich binde meine mit so einem "Kabelmanager" am Griff vom Rucksack fest, dann kommen die Kabel in der richtigen Länge von hinten. Da bleibt nix hängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi2036 (5. August 2015)

Ich habe die Plantronics, und finde die mit die geilsten, die ich jemals hatte. Auch ich bin Brillenträger, aber ob mit normaler Brille oder meinen Adidas Evil Eye hab ich absolut keine Probleme, auch kein Druckgefühl in den Ohren. Das geilste finde ich sowieso: super Sound und trotzdem bekommt man noch seine Umwelt mit. Wenn man auf Pause drückt, kann man sich sogar noch normal mit jemand unterhalten, bzw. hört ohne Einschränkungen seinen Gegenüber oder die Autos (drücke auf Pause, wenn ich auf befahrener Autostraße lande oder Menschen begegne).


----------



## delphi1507 (5. August 2015)

Mucke hat nix auf den Ohren zu suchen wenn man andere wegen nicht hören gefährdet, und das ist auf dem Rad quasi immer... egal ob berg rauf oder runter!
Das ist genau so nervig wie Läufer oder skater die nix mehr wahrnehmen! Und man gefährdet sich und viel schlimmer andere!


----------



## R.C. (5. August 2015)

Ach, das sind die Leute, die auf ein nettes "schleich' dich da vorne, du Schnecke und geh' den Trottel'n am Radweg auf die Eier, Depp, bloeder!" nicht reagieren!


----------



## Acksch (5. August 2015)

Oh mein Gott, was ist hier los??
Macht am besten auch das Radio im Auto aus und schaut ja nicht auf's Telefon in der Fußgängerzone! 
Ich weiß ja nicht was du für ein Pro bist, aber wenn ich Mucke höre, dann kann ich trotzdem noch auf Signale anderer reagieren und ggf. Platz machen. 

Das hier war eine ganz einfache Frage. Ich wollte nicht wissen, wer was für wie schlimm und gefährlich erachtet. Wenn ihr zu dem Thema nichts beitragen könnt, was der Fragestellung nur im entferntesten nahe kommt, dann lasst es bitte. 

*Kann man diesen Thread bitte schließen?* Da bekommt man doch echt schlechte Laune an so einem schönen Tag. Und wenn ich mir so deine Bikes ansehe, glaube ich nicht, dass wir auf den gleichen Trails unterwegs sind (ohne jetzt deine glorreichen Fahrkünste beurteilen zu wollen). 

Gruß Christian


----------



## everywhere.local (5. August 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, was ist hier los??
> Macht am besten auch das Radio im Auto aus und schaut ja nicht auf's Telefon in der Fußgängerzone!
> Ich weiß ja nicht was du für ein Pro bist, aber wenn ich Mucke höre, dann kann ich trotzdem noch auf Signale anderer reagieren und ggf. Platz machen.
> 
> ...


ich hoffe, ich konnte dir wenigstens helfen?
Bei denen ist die Musik halt digital. Aus oder volle Pulle.
"Angemessene Lautstärke" scheint gänzlich unbekannt.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (5. August 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Bei denen ist die Musik halt *anal*.



Meinten Sie: "Scheißmusik"  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (5. August 2015)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Meinten Sie: "Scheißmusik"  .


was denn sonst?


----------



## Acksch (5. August 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ich hoffe, ich konnte dir wenigstens helfen?



Vom Prinzip her schon. 

Die Sache ist halt, dass ich mein Handy immer in der Seitentasche meiner Hose habe und da das Kabel auf jeden Fall für "innen verlegen" zu kurz ist. Auch hatte ich mir so gedacht, ist es nicht schön wenn man beim Schrauben seine Musik hören kann, ohne dass das Kabel immer an Kurbel oder Lenker hängenbleibt?! Ich mag halt den "free" Gedanken und dachte mir, dass ich ihn mit gleichgesinnten teilen, bzw. von Erfahrungen anderer profitieren kann. War halt leider im Großen und Ganzen ein Schuss in Ofen. 

Off: Als ich damals diesen Beitrag gelesen hatte, dachte ich mir noch so, gibt es dass hier wirklich?!

Naja, immerhin wieder was über die Community gelernt. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## everywhere.local (5. August 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Vom Prinzip her schon.
> 
> Die Sache ist halt, dass ich mein Handy immer in der Seitentasche meiner Hose habe und da das Kabel auf jeden Fall für "innen verlegen" zu kurz ist. Auch hatte ich mir so gedacht, ist es nicht schön wenn man beim Schrauben seine Musik hören kann, ohne dass das Kabel immer an Kurbel oder Lenker hängenbleibt?! Ich mag halt den "free" Gedanken und dachte mir, dass ich ihn mit gleichgesinnten teilen, bzw. von Erfahrungen anderer profitieren kann. War halt leider im Großen und Ganzen ein Schuss in Ofen.
> 
> ...


Dann kauf doch welche mit längerem Kabel (empfehle Sennheiser MXschlagmichtot).
Ich hab der Abspielgerät auch in der Hosentasche und so


----------



## Deleted 217350 (5. August 2015)




----------



## Wolfplayer (5. August 2015)

was soll mir der Begriff heizen den sagen....auf der Strasse oder im Wald ?
also ich fahre seit Jahren mit mp3 Player MTB...selbst in den einschlaegigen Zeitungen waren schonb test's, wieviel mehr Leistung man beim raddeln bringt, wenn man seine Lieblingsmusik dabei hoert.
ich nutzte jahrelang Sennheiser InEar und die waren stehts bestens vom Sound. Nun hatte ich vor 2 Wochen die JBL Syncros Reflect BT gekauft fuer 85 Euro....nach der erste Ausfahrt bin ich soweit zufrieden.

zum Thema Sicherheit, da ich nur abseits der Strasse fahre nutze ich den mp3 Player, aber mit einem Renner auf der Strasse wuerde ich dies nicht machen, aber da ich eh nicht auf Abgase beim Raddeln stehe, habe ich auch keinen Strassenrenner


----------



## freigeist (5. August 2015)

Ich habe immer meine eigene Kapelle dabei.. hinten auf'm Hänger


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. August 2015)

Du meinst den Haenger in Deiner Hose und hinten am Rad den Anhaeger


----------



## Acksch (5. August 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> was soll mir der Begriff heizen den sagen....auf der Strasse oder im Wald ?



Naja, das "Heizen" war wahrscheinlich a bissl viel gepost. 
Ich höre Musik nur wenn ich alleine fahr (wie schon erwähnt) und dann auch nur auf der Waldautobahn. Denn wenn ich alleine fahre, mach ich Konditionstraining. Wenn es dann bergauf a bissl schwieriger wird, hilft Musik schon ungemein dabei nicht runterzuschalten, sondern den Arsch mal aus'm Sattel zu heben. Die Lautstärke ist auch nicht so entscheidend, denn das Knirscheln des Reifens hör ich auch bei laufender Musik. Eine offene Bauform wäre auch ganz cool, wobei das ja nicht bei In-Ear geht. 

Hab mir jetzt auch mal die Jbl geordert. Mal sehen wie die so sind. 

@bastifunbiker 
Meine jetzigen Hörer sind auch 1.2m lang, gibt es noch längere?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. August 2015)

kann mir keiner sagen, wenn er einen Film wie "where the trail ends" anschaut nicht Bock aufs fahren bekommt und so habe ich die Songs vom Film bei den Abfahrten im Ohr mit meinem mp3 Player 
also ich hoere meine Musik so leise, dass ich mich nebenbei noch gut unterhalten koennte auf der Tour !!

ich hatte meinen alt Player immer in einer kleinen mp3 Neopren Tasche mit Clip...beim fahren war diese am Rucksack angeklippt und wenn ich Pause machte einfach die Playertasche am Trikotauschnitt angeklippst und schon konnte ich den Rucksack abnehmen.
nun mit dem BT InEar Kopfhoerer nutze ich mein Handy als Player im Rucksack.
mein Problem war nun, da ich auf einem Ohr schlechter hoere, eine Player app fuer Android zu finden,
in der man auch die Balance von rechts und links einstellen kann.
wurde fuendig mit "poweramp" kostenlos im Google Laden


----------



## everywhere.local (6. August 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Naja, das "Heizen" war wahrscheinlich a bissl viel gepost.
> Ich höre Musik nur wenn ich alleine fahr (wie schon erwähnt) und dann auch nur auf der Waldautobahn. Denn wenn ich alleine fahre, mach ich Konditionstraining. Wenn es dann bergauf a bissl schwieriger wird, hilft Musik schon ungemein dabei nicht runterzuschalten, sondern den Arsch mal aus'm Sattel zu heben. Die Lautstärke ist auch nicht so entscheidend, denn das Knirscheln des Reifens hör ich auch bei laufender Musik. Eine offene Bauform wäre auch ganz cool, wobei das ja nicht bei In-Ear geht.
> 
> Hab mir jetzt auch mal die Jbl geordert. Mal sehen wie die so sind.
> ...


meine sind nur minimal länger. aber finde ich eh ausreichend, ausser du bist 2,30 und/oder hast sehr kurze Beine 
schau mal z.b. die (keine andere Farbe dazu gefunden)
aber generell hätte ich solche empfohlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomster1980 (6. August 2015)

Ich hab mir diese hier http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00UL13FPK?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00 gekauft, nur um dieses Preissegment mal zu testen. Was soll ich sagen, für ~23€ sind die mehr als gut. Ich hatte noch keine Verbindungsprobleme, die halten im Ohr sehr sehr gut und der Klang ist absolut annehmbar. Für das Geld macht man da so oder so nichts falsch.


----------



## Acksch (7. August 2015)

GuMo,

meine JBL sind gestern angekommen und bleiben. 
Echt coole Dinger! Sound ist nice und vom Tragekomfort sind sie auch super (die Gurte vom Helm passen auch ganz gut, obwohl sie recht weit herausstehen). Man sieht zwar etwas aus wie Shrek, aber der Komfort macht das locker wieder weg.

Gruß Christian


----------



## noocelo (7. August 2015)

... nach'n bisschen gegenwind wird's doch noch überraschend konstruktiv! 



ausnahme: dieser beitrag


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. August 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Also, wie löst ihr das *oder fahrt ihr gänzlich ohne Musik*





Acksch schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, was ist hier los??
> Macht am besten auch das Radio im Auto aus und schaut ja nicht auf's Telefon in der Fußgängerzone!





Acksch schrieb:


> Ich mag halt den "free" Gedanken und dachte mir, dass ich ihn mit gleichgesinnten teilen, bzw. von Erfahrungen anderer profitieren kann. War halt leider im Großen und Ganzen ein Schuss in Ofen.



Wieso fragst Du denn erst, wenn Dir hinterher die Antworten nicht passen?


----------



## Acksch (10. August 2015)

Guten Morgen,

leg dich wieder hin! Was nützen Antworten die mit der Fragestellung nichts zu tun haben?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. August 2015)

Wie gesagt: Du hast direkt danach gefragt.

Die Antwort von einigen war: Ja, ich fahre ohne. (Das ganze noch mit Begründung.)

Aber gut, viel Spaß mit Deinen JBL!


----------



## Acksch (10. August 2015)

Sorry dass ich heute früh so genervt war, aber das Thema hat mich schon echt angekotzt. Bei meinem Gemeckere ging es nicht um Kommentare bzgl. "Ich fahre ohne" und äquivalente, sondern um Kommentare wie "Hast du dein Leben nicht mehr lieb?" oder "Ach, das sind die Leute, die auf ein nettes "schleich' dich da vorne, du Schnecke und geh' den Trottel'n am Radweg auf die Eier, Depp, bloeder!"".

So einen *** braucht man nun wirklich nicht! 

Aber nun gut, dass Thema ist durch und die JBL sind super, auch für'n Alltag in der Fußgängerzone und auf'm Bahnsteig (zwei, eins, RISIKO!!!!).

Gruß Christian


----------



## Simplie (11. August 2015)

Ich hab Bluetooth Kopfhörer von Taotronics. Haben 25€ gekostet und eigentlich hab ich sie mir für die Navigation unterm Mototrradhelm gekauft. Beim Biken machen sie aber auch eine gute Figur, der Sound ist für das Geld überraschend angenehm und ordentlichen Halt bieten sie in meinen Ohren auch. Akkulaufzeit sind ca 7 Stunden


----------



## --- (12. August 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Aber nun gut, dass Thema ist durch und die JBL sind super,



Vielleicht bist du dann in Zukunft mal etwas entspannter auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (12. August 2015)

er war die ganze Zeit entspannt, nur Ihr habt hier Eure ganze innerliche Verspannung reingebracht


----------



## supermanlovers (12. August 2015)

Falls noch aktuell. Die beats Power beats 2 sind sehr gut. Benutze ich fast täglich. Top klang für inears.


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. August 2015)

haben aber auch einen Top Preis


----------



## Simplie (13. August 2015)

Vor allem haben die Beats einfach kein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
Es gibt Beats-Qualität bei anderen Firmen für weniger Geld bzw für das Geld, was die Beats kosten, eben noch bessere Qualität


----------



## supermanlovers (13. August 2015)

Ich kann beats auch nicht leiden. 
Aber ich habe letzte Weihnachten alle inears Bluetooth Kopfhörer angeschaut bzw. Test gelesen. Die powerbeats waren wirklich die besten, so ungern ich das sage. Ich würde sie.jederzeit wieder kaufen. Das PL Verhältnis ist vielleicht nicht gut. Da ich sie aber täglich trage ist mir das egal.

https://curved.de/reviews/powerbeats2-wireless-im-test-ueberraschend-klangvoll-112144


----------



## aka (14. August 2015)

Auch wenns off-topic ist und meine Meinung nicht gefragt ist - Kopfhoerer ist Mist.
Erst vorgestern wieder erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (14. August 2015)

dann teile auch mit warum es Mist sei aus Deiner Sicht 
ausserdem reden wir von InEars und nicht von Kopfhoerer'n mit Buegel 
damit wir auch weiter den Helm tragen koennen


----------



## Simplie (15. August 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> dann teile auch mit warum es Mist sei aus Deiner Sicht



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## delphi1507 (15. August 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> dann teile auch mit warum es Mist sei aus Deiner Sicht
> ausserdem reden wir von InEars und nicht von Kopfhoerer'n mit Buegel
> damit wir auch weiter den Helm tragen koennen


Macht keinen Unterschied, wenn die Außenwelt nicht mehr wahr genommen wird.... wenn ein RRadfahrer, walker, skater, Fußgänger nicht auf klingel oder rufen regiert reicht in der Regel ein Blick zum ohr und man weiß was los ist..... und das bei 97% aller Kopfhörer tragenden Zeitgenossen...


----------



## Wolfplayer (15. August 2015)

dann lese Dir den Fred auch erst durch, denn ich schrieb:
meine Lautstaerke ist so niedrig, dass ich mich noch mit meinen Mitfahrern unterhalten koennte !!
aber Hauptsache alle ueber einen Kamm scheren


----------



## delphi1507 (15. August 2015)

Das hast du aber erst geschrieben nach dem es Gegenwind gab...


----------



## Wolfplayer (15. August 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> was soll mir der Begriff heizen den sagen....auf der Strasse oder im Wald ?
> also ich fahre seit Jahren mit mp3 Player MTB...selbst in den einschlaegigen Zeitungen waren schonb test's, wieviel mehr Leistung man beim raddeln bringt, wenn man seine Lieblingsmusik dabei hoert.
> ich nutzte jahrelang Sennheiser InEar und die waren stehts bestens vom Sound. Nun hatte ich vor 2 Wochen die JBL Syncros Reflect BT gekauft fuer 85 Euro....nach der erste Ausfahrt bin ich soweit zufrieden.
> 
> zum Thema Sicherheit, da ich nur abseits der Strasse fahre nutze ich den mp3 Player, aber mit einem Renner auf der Strasse wuerde ich dies nicht machen, aber da ich eh nicht auf Abgase beim Raddeln stehe, habe ich auch keinen Strassenrenner





Wolfplayer schrieb:


> kann mir keiner sagen, wenn er einen Film wie "where the trail ends" anschaut nicht Bock aufs fahren bekommt und so habe ich die Songs vom Film bei den Abfahrten im Ohr mit meinem mp3 Player
> also ich hoere meine Musik so leise, dass ich mich nebenbei noch gut unterhalten koennte auf der Tour !!


am Tag als das Thema eingestellt wurde und ebend als ich es gesehen hatte, also lese erst alles und dann hier evtl. meckern


----------



## Rheinhesse (17. August 2015)

@Acksch 

In den Bewertungen der JBL liest man relativ oft von schlechter/unterbrochener Verbindung zum BT Gerät wenn man z.B. das Handy nur in der Hosentasche trägt.
Sind bei dir solche Probleme schon aufgetreten?


----------



## aka (17. August 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> dann teile auch mit warum es Mist sei aus Deiner Sicht


Weil es gefaehrlich ist. Letzte Woche ist mir ein Jogger aus einer grossen Laufgruppe vors Rad gesprungen. Ich hatte davor viel geklingelt und Tempo reduziert und alle waren auf die Seite gegegangen. Als ich die Gruppe passiert habe ist dann einer der Jogger doch auf meine Spur, hat das Klingeln nicht gehoert. Zum Glueck konnte ich noch Bremsen.
Ich hatte bei einem Marathon schon einen heftigen Zusammenstoss beim Ueberholen. Der Sportskamerad hatte meinen Ruf nicht gehoert. Als ich neben ihm war ist er in mich reingezogen und heftig abgeflogen. Ich hatte dusel, er Prellungen, einen defekten Sattel und einen Rahmen zu tauschen. In beiden Faellen hatten die Stoepsel im Ohr.


----------



## Acksch (17. August 2015)

Rheinhesse schrieb:


> @Acksch
> 
> In den Bewertungen der JBL liest man relativ oft von schlechter/unterbrochener Verbindung zum BT Gerät wenn man z.B. das Handy nur in der Hosentasche trägt.
> Sind bei dir solche Probleme schon aufgetreten?




Hi,

bei mir ist alles in Ordnung. Hatte das Handy schon im Rucksack ganz unten und Normalzustand ist in der Seitentasche meiner Hose und immer alles ohne Probleme. Ich nutze die JBL mit einem "alten" iPhone 4s, vielleicht liegt es ja bei den schlechten Rezensionen am Handy?! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Wolfplayer (17. August 2015)

Rheinhesse schrieb:


> @Acksch
> 
> In den Bewertungen der JBL liest man relativ oft von schlechter/unterbrochener Verbindung zum BT Gerät wenn man z.B. das Handy nur in der Hosentasche trägt.
> Sind bei dir solche Probleme schon aufgetreten?



den 1. Satz musste ich deshalb umtauschen, waren scheinbar schon mal geoeffnet, da die Originalverpackung mit Tesa verklebt wurde.
bei dem Satz war es immer so, wenn ich den Kopf nach links gedreht hatte, war das Signal unterbrochen....
war wohl ein Kabelbruch auf der rechten Seite genau da wo die Bluetooth-Einheit sitzt.
ich konnte den Fehler auch mehrfach durch wackeln am Kabel reproduzieren.
nun der 2 Satz bisher "problemlos" manchmal koennten es klitze kleine Aussetzer sein, aber es kann auch an meinen mp3's liegen,
weil hoere viele Demoaufnahmen und da ist die Quali der Bitrate oft schlecht und hakelig.
aber ich beobachte die Schwaeche weiter an den JBL's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acksch (18. August 2015)

Hi,

hier noch mal ein Schlag in die Fresse für alle Hater.
www.golem.de

Als wenn einer aus der Industrie hier mitgelesen hätte. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## everywhere.local (18. August 2015)

ihr seid teilweise n bissl blöd, hä?


----------



## Acksch (18. August 2015)

Auf jeden Fall. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. August 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ihr seid teilweise n bissl blöd, hä?



heul doch 
und von Deiner Signatur zum Profilbild......"viel downhill ballern ergibt noch lange keinen Naturfreund" 

und @Acksch coole Info


----------



## --- (24. August 2015)

> einem Sensor versehen soll, der im Falle eines Unfalls den Hilferuf startet.



@Acksch
Dann pass auf das du keinen Hörschaden von der Sirene bekommst auf Dauer.


----------



## joanna80 (26. August 2015)

ich konzentriere mich da auch eher ohne Musik


----------



## noocelo (27. August 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und
> 
> @Acksch coole Info


... hab' so meine zweifel, dass diese discomütze in D zugelassen wird. war da nicht mal was von wegen nur die eigentliche fahrzeug-beleuchtung darf aktiv sein ...?


----------



## Cubedriver66 (27. August 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir ist alles in Ordnung. Hatte das Handy schon im Rucksack ganz unten und Normalzustand ist in der Seitentasche meiner Hose und immer alles ohne Probleme. Ich nutze die JBL mit einem "alten" iPhone 4s, vielleicht liegt es ja bei den schlechten Rezensionen am Handy?!
> 
> Gruß Christian


Ich kann die echt nervigen Aussetzer durchaus bestätigen. Habe die JBL seit einem Jahr im Einsatz und stelle, leider nicht wirklich reproduzierbar, immer wieder Unterbrechungen fest. Oft in Bereichen, wo viel Funkverkehr herrscht oder herrschen könnte, z.B. Bahnhof, Busbahnhof. Ohne diese Aussetzer klingen die JBL´s aber echt klasse.

Gruß
Georg


----------



## everywhere.local (27. August 2015)

Kopfhörer fürs Heizen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acksch (27. August 2015)

Hi,

ist halt immer so eine Sache. Man kann es ja vom Prinzip her trotzdem tragen (wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter) und in Zeiten der Globalisierung kann man den Helm bestimmt auch ohne Zulassung in D kaufen.
Die meisten Polizisten werden halt auch nur schauen, dass du überhaupt Beleuchtung am Bike hast, denn auch ich fahre ohne StVZO zugelassene Beleuchtung und das schon seit Jahren ohne Probleme. (Dabei ist mein Hin- und Rückweg zum Trail insgesamt 10km lang und das neben Hauptverkehrsadern hier in N und ohne Rücklicht  ). 

Aber mal davon abgesehen, würde ich mir die Mütze eh nie kaufen. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Wolfplayer (27. August 2015)

Cubedriver66 schrieb:


> Ich kann die echt nervigen Aussetzer durchaus bestätigen. Habe die JBL seit einem Jahr im Einsatz und stelle, leider nicht wirklich reproduzierbar, immer wieder Unterbrechungen fest. Oft in Bereichen, wo viel Funkverkehr herrscht oder herrschen könnte, z.B. Bahnhof, Busbahnhof. Ohne diese Aussetzer klingen die JBL´s aber echt klasse.
> 
> Gruß
> Georg



kommt bei meinen auch gelegentlich vor...werde es noch etwas beobachten und dann evtl. doch erneut reklamieren im MM


----------



## horror (29. August 2015)

ich hab die deleycon sports nano, hatte zuerst die normalen und die nano sind eben nochmal ticken kleiner, kann aber beide sehr empfehlen und kamen auch im kritischen hifi forum recht gut weg, klanglich im bereich <100€ halt als ich recherchiert hatte die besten


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. September 2015)

so nach nur 5-6 Einsaetzen musste ich die JBL reflect BT erneut reklamieren.
auf der rechten Seite mit der BT Einheit, hatte sich wohl erneut ein Kabelbruch ergeben.
bei der letzten Ausfahrt war es so, immer wenn ich den Kopf nach rechts gedreht habe, brach die Verbindung ab.
konnte dies auch erreichen indem ich einfach nur ab Kabel dort gewackelt hatte.

habe mir des geld erstatten lassen und nun bin ich umgestiegen auf die yurbads leap BT die mit JBL zusammen entwickelt wurden.
muss sagen der Tragekomfort ist viel besser und auch die Bedienungseinheit am kabel ist besser, da die Tasten sich deutlicher unterscheiden.
bei den JBL reflect musste ich immer erst ertasten ob ich die Pause Taste erwischt habe oder doch Volumen +/-
und bei den yurbuds gab es sogar eine kleine Tasche mit dazu fuer das Set 
Klang ist auch echt gut (JBLpowered) und bisher bin ich erleichtert so schnell neu/bessere gefunden zu haben


----------



## adrenochrom (24. September 2015)




----------



## Wolfplayer (24. September 2015)

ich fahre im Wald mit meinem MTB und cruise nicht vor der Eisdiele rum mit einem tollen ueberteuerten Speiseis
schleich Dich 

PS: das runter vom Gas ist dann extra auf die E-Bike bezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (24. September 2015)

http://www.dvr.de/download2/p4212/4212_2.mp3


----------



## Hofbiker (29. September 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Hallo Bike-Gemeinde,
> Ich bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach vernünftigen und bezahlbaren Kopfhörern für’s Heizen alleine.



Der Titel alleine sagt schon alles über den Threadersteller aus: , da er kein Hirn hat, *HEIZT*/fährt der Mann mit Kopfhören herum!


----------



## woswoasiwos (29. September 2015)

Sony SBH20 - klingen vernünftig, kosten nicht viel. Falls du keine Goldohren hast,  hörst du denn Unterschied beim "heizen" sicher nicht - in ruhiger Umgebung schon. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dekatch (29. September 2015)

adrenochrom schrieb:


>


ich frage mich echt welche(r) abgeordnete so ein quatsch beauftragt hat. gehören doch alle in den Kindergarten um Kinder zu beaufsichtigen

hab ich im Winter ohrenschützer auf, höre ich auch weniger. 

Übrigens höre ich jedes ankommende Auto wenn ich Musik höre. und Signal Sirenen überhöre ich schonmal gar nicht. 




mein Sehvermögen wird nur beeinflusst / getrübt bei starkem Pegel ^^. und den erreichte ich bisher mit keinen meiner Kopfhörer ^-^


----------



## supermanlovers (30. September 2015)

Also ich sehe immer noch mit den Augen.


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (30. September 2015)

...ich habe diese http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00VEAAJIS/ref=pe_386171_51767411_TE_M3T1_dp_1 seit etwa 6 Monaten - in Verbingung mit meinem Z2 finde ich diese vom Klang ganz OK und preislich sehr günstig!
Und auch ich höre Musik beim biken - wie auch beim laufen, Auto fahren, saugen, kochen, bohren, hämmern... übersehe und überhöre dabei keine/keinen.
Man sollte doch nicht jeden Menschen gleich verurteilen nur weil er nicht nach den eigenen Regeln / Maßgaben handelt!

Ha


----------



## Acksch (5. Oktober 2015)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Der Titel alleine sagt schon alles über den Threadersteller aus: , da er kein Hirn hat, *HEIZT*/fährt der Mann mit Kopfhören herum!



Haste ne Macke, ob ich Hirn hab oder nicht kannst du mal schön für dich behalten?!?! Ich hoffe echt, dass ich mal einen wie dich überfahre.


----------



## Normansbike (5. Oktober 2015)

Nicht billig aber TOP!
http://de.beatsbydre.com/de/earphones/powerbeats2-wireless/black/900-00240.html
Und ja, ich habe sie! Wen jemand wie ich jeden Tag fährt ist es ihm egal wie die Reifen, Freilauf ... klingen.


----------



## Hofbiker (5. Oktober 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Haste ne Macke, ob ich Hirn hab oder nicht kannst du mal schön für dich behalten?!?! Ich hoffe echt, dass ich mal einen wie dich überfahre.


Schon alleine deine vielen Antworten, bestätigen, das du nicht sehr viel im Hirn hast  außer rücksichtslos durch die Gegend zu HEIZEN.


----------



## Acksch (5. Oktober 2015)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Schon alleine deine vielen Antworten, bestätigen, das du nicht sehr viel im Hirn hast



Falls du es noch nicht gecheckt hast, ich war der Themenstarter und ich meine, da ist es normal, dass man etwas häufiger innerhalb eines Beitrages antwortet. Ich habe ja Antworten auf meine Frage erhalten, ich weiß ja nicht wie du das hältst, aber ich empfinde es als unhöflich eine Frage zu stellen und auf keine Antwort zu reagieren.

Aber wenn ich mir dein Thumbnail so ansehe, vermute ich, dass die Luft bei dir recht dünn ist. Solltest mal wieder etwas durchatmen, dass der Nebel sich etwas legt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (5. Oktober 2015)

bin am Samstag mit den Yurbuds gefahren und musste feststellen 
Handy war in der linken Hosentasche und ploetzlich wenn ich den Kopf nach rechts drehe, kamen wieder Aussetzer.
Bluetooth-Einheit ist ja auch bei denen auf der rechten Seite, also war die Einheit in dem Moment am weitesten entfernt vom Handy.
aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass diese Entfernung linke Hosentasche bis zum rechten Ohr bei Kopfdrehung nach rechts schon die Reichweite ueberschreitet. 
Signalstoerung durch anderen Quellen kann ich ausschliessen, da km weit nur Wald und Wiesen
auch keine andern Wanderer oder Bike die ich gefaehrdet hatte, weil ich sie nicht mehr wahrnehmen konnte aufgrund der "lauten" Musik


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Oktober 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Falls du es noch nicht gecheckt hast, ich war der Themenstarter und ich meine, da ist es normal, dass man etwas häufiger innerhalb eines Beitrages antwortet. Ich habe ja Antworten auf meine Frage erhalten, ich weiß ja nicht wie du das hältst, aber ich empfinde es als unhöflich eine Frage zu stellen und auf keine Antwort zu reagieren.
> 
> Aber wenn ich mir dein Thumbnail so ansehe, vermute ich, dass die Luft bei dir recht dünn ist. Solltest mal wieder etwas durchatmen, dass der Nebel sich etwas legt.


Für solche Leute wie Hofbiker gibt es die sehr sinnvolle Ignorefunktion
Im übrigen warte ich auch noch auf eine Lösung desselben Problems. Bluetoothkopfhörer scheinen die Hersteller offenbar vor unlösbare Aufgaben zu stellen.


----------



## Normansbike (5. Oktober 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Für solche Leute wie Hofbiker gibt es die sehr sinnvolle Ignorefunktion
> Im übrigen warte ich auch noch auf eine Lösung desselben Problems. Bluetoothkopfhörer scheinen die Hersteller offenbar vor unlösbare Aufgaben zu stellen.


Nein, meine gehen Top. Und nochmal, was nix kostet ist auch nix
http://de.beatsbydre.com/de/earphones/powerbeats2-wireless/black/900-00240.html


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. Oktober 2015)

100 Euro ist also nix


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Oktober 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Nein, meine gehen Top. Und nochmal, was nix kostet ist auch nix
> http://de.beatsbydre.com/de/earphones/powerbeats2-wireless/black/900-00240.html


Das Bild in den Amazon  Rezensionen sieht nicht so vertrauenserweckend aus, zumal bei dem Preis. Einerseits sind da überraschend viele Qualitätsprobleme dokumentiert, aber insbesondere die Windgeräusche werden moniert. Dafür sind mir 200€ zum Testen zu viel!


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. Oktober 2015)

naja Windgeraeusche sind beim radeln ja nun normal 
Empfangsabbrueche sind es die deutlicher nerven und sollten bei 50cm Distanze ja wohl noch nicht auftreten 
und wenn einer nun meint...evtl. liegts am Telefon, ein klares nein, denn ich habe auch noch 2 Paar Buegel-Bluetooth Kopfhoerer von Phillips
und da hatte ich noch nicht einen einzigen Verbindungsabbruch auf einer Radrunde.


----------



## Normansbike (6. Oktober 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> 100 Euro ist also nix


So,war es doch nicht gemeint! Was ich sagen wollte ist das man von einem 50-70€ teuren Drahtlosen Kopfhörer nicht zu viel verlangen kann, da muß man dann etwas mehr ausgeben um etwas anständiges zu erhalten.
Wer gut sucht findet die Dr.Dree auch für 140€ so war es bei mir. Leider haben die dort jedoch keine mehr und man konnte sich die Farbe nicht aussuchen. Egal.
Windgeräusche!? Ja, hätte ich jedoch auch bei den anderen, mehr oder weniger. Dafür nimmt man aber die Aussengeräuche besser war und halten im Ohr. Das war mir nach einer Ohr op wichtig da sie mir am linken Ohr immer herrauswanderten. Brille und Helm gehen ebenfalls sehr gut.
Aber wie gesagt, dafür muß man LEIDER dann auch Etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen.
Von daher Sorry falls ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt haben sollte.
Lg
Norman


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. Oktober 2015)

ich glaube nicht das die Dr.Dee die Mehrkosten aufwiegen
und zu der Sache mit der Passform...geht es mir genau wie in Deinem Fall auch linkes Ohr,
daher bin ich mit den Yurbuds sehr zufrieden...lies Dir doch mal durch was an denen fuer die passform anders ist 
die gibts es auch mit den extra Buegeln, doch dies war mir zu viel, da ich sie doch oefters auf einer Tour rausnehme...um zu quatschen


----------



## Normansbike (6. Oktober 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das die Dr.Dee die Mehrkosten aufwiegen
> und zu der Sache mit der Passform...geht es mir genau wie in Deinem Fall auch linkes Ohr,
> daher bin ich mit den Yurbuds sehr zufrieden...lies Dir doch mal durch was an denen fuer die passform anders ist
> die gibts es auch mit den extra Buegeln, doch dies war mir zu viel, da ich sie doch oefters auf einer Tour rausnehme...um zu quatschen


Ok, dann halt so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (6. Oktober 2015)

haha...aber der hat doch noch die kabelgebundenen


----------

